# Sweet Potato Fries?



## Chef Munky (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been curious about them. 
Is it best that they be fried or baked?
Any special seasonings that I should know about?

I've heard that they are good..Never tried making them before so I'm basically clueless on this subject.

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 31, 2010)

I've had sweet potato fries in several restaurants and they are not all equal. Overfrying dries them out, being a dry potato to start with, overfrying doesn't help. The best topping I've every had is honey butter. There is a restaraunt in Charlotte NC that makes good sp fries with honey butter drizzled on top - good! Fortunately I go to Charlotte once a month for a meeting at the restaurant, sp fries are on the menu. Don't know if I can mention the name of the restaurant here on the site.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2010)

LindaZ said:


> I've had sweet potato fries in several restaurants and they are not all equal. Overfrying dries them out, being a dry potato to start with, overfrying doesn't help. The best topping I've every had is honey butter. There is a restaraunt in Charlotte NC that makes good sp fries with honey butter drizzled on top - good! Fortunately I go to Charlotte once a month for a meeting at the restaurant, sp fries are on the menu. Don't know if I can mention the name of the restaurant here on the site.


We all mention names, and since I live near Charlotte, I would love to know where to find them!

Another thing that is good on them is a little chili powder.

Barbara


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 31, 2010)

Just finished baking a batch. It was gross.
Too sweet, sticky mess, for my tastes.. Not what I had planned on.
Next time I think I'll fry some up and sprinkle on some sea salt and pepper. I'd rather chew a dry stick then to taste what I just made up again.. 

Munky.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Just finished baking a batch. It was gross.
> Too sweet, sticky mess, for my tastes.. Not what I had planned on.
> Next time I think I'll fry some up and sprinkle on some sea salt and pepper. I'd rather chew a dry stick then to taste what I just made up again..
> 
> Munky.


Instead of fries, why don't you try making sweet potato chips instead? I have had sweet potato chips with a little chili powder, and they were pretty good.  They weren't crisp like potato chips, but they weren't sticky either.

Barbara


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 31, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> We all mention names, and since I live near Charlotte, I would love to know where to find them!
> 
> Another thing that is good on them is a little chili powder.
> 
> Barbara


 
The Hickory Tavern, off exit 18, I-77 - enjoy.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Linda!

Barbara


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 31, 2010)

I love them baked with a bit of raspberry vinegar.  Mmmm.  Maple syrup is good for dipping too.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 1, 2011)

I will have to check my DVR bo to see if I still have the episode that showcased these little puppies, but, if memory serves me correctly, there was a show on FC w/Aron Sanchez & someone else, &, they discovered these w/a really nice dip...looked good to me..I will recheck later on today for an update if I can find any info about it for you.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 1, 2011)

My sister served some delicious sweet potato fries once with a hint of fresh ginger and they were delicious! She roasted them in the oven after coating them with oil (olive oil maybe?), salt, pepper, and fresh ginger (minced fine I'm thinking).


----------



## flpaintmaster (Jan 11, 2011)

I live in Cocoa Beach, Fl.  I love sweet potato fries, a local restaurant here serves the fries with a horseradish sauce.  I have also sliced sweet potatoes into 1/2 inch or so thick slices, brush with olive oil, add your favorite seasonings & grill.  Last night I mixed honey with a tangerine infused balsamic vinegar & glazed them.

Tim Abbott


----------



## jabbur (Jan 11, 2011)

I've baked them and deep fried them.  Both ways, I use a cinnamon sugar mix (like what you roll snickerdoodles in) on them after cooking.  I tried just salt once like french fries but we decided they needed something else.  Since I usually use brown sugar and butter on baked sweet potatoes I tried the cinnamon sugar and we like them like that.  DH still prefers regular ff though.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 11, 2011)

I do not  like sweet potato, umless it is raw. So I don't eat them fries, besides if I'm gong to eat fries might as well be the real thing. They are not any healthier than plain potato fries. and you can cook them the sam way the regular potato is cooked.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not fond of sweet potato in any form.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 12, 2011)

I like boiled sweet potato very much.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2011)

I never really liked sweet potatoes until one evening we went to dinner at a Longhorn Steakhouse with friends.  I ordered a baked sweet potato with cinnamon butter because I hadn't tried sweet potato in decades.  It was delicious and I haven't looked back since.  We now eat them regularly.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 12, 2011)

I grew up hating sweet potatoes, or so I thought.  Them a friend baked one and smothered it in butter with salt and pepper, very simple.  I have been hooked ever since.  The sweet potatoes with the cinnamon butter are also dynamite.  But without the butter, well, let's just say that I loves me some butter.


----------



## Constance (Jan 12, 2011)

I love baked sweet potatoes with just butter...maybe a dash of cinnamon. I'm not sure why so many people dislike them...maybe it's because they associate them with all those sticky-sweet casseroles with marshmallows, nuts and such. 
I've tried sweet potato fries, but prefer them baked.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 12, 2011)

Constance said:


> I love baked sweet potatoes with just butter...maybe a dash of cinnamon. I'm not sure why so many people dislike them...maybe it's because they associate them with all those sticky-sweet casseroles with marshmallows, nuts and such.
> I've tried sweet potato fries, but prefer them baked.


 
You know, I'll bet you are right about the whole sweet potatoe/marshmallow thing.  But I know when I was growing up they were never served except for Thanksgiving and not always then.  I think more people will get to like them now that we are serving them as a matter of course.  I know many people are serving them in place of white potatoes because of the extra fiber in them.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 12, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I grew up hating sweet potatoes, or so I thought.  Them a friend baked one and smothered it in butter with salt and pepper, very simple.  I have been hooked ever since.  The sweet potatoes with the cinnamon butter are also dynamite.  But without the butter, well, let's just say that I loves me some butter.




I have to say, very few things taste bad when smothered in butter.  Brussel sprouts can't be helped though.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 12, 2011)

You said it brother!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've tried oven-baked SP fries...mushy. I just bought some SP today...what is the secret to deep frying them?


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 13, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I have to say, very few things taste bad when smothered in butter. *Brussel sprouts can't be helped though*.


 

I agree, son. Except for the Sunny Sprouts recipie I have - wish I could find it.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 18, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> I agree, son. Except for the Sunny Sprouts recipie I have - wish I could find it.



Is this not that recipe?


----------

